# Fish for a Planted Tank



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm setting up a 70 gl Planted tank and was wondering what type of fish you are putting in your tanks.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Everyone likes different fish so I think it'll be best to go to some fish stores and see what catches your eye the most.

Many people put things like Cardinal Tetras, Rainbow's, Denison Barbs, Discus, Rasboras, the list goes on forever lol.

Clean up crew - Amano Shrimp, Ottocats, B.N Pleco's, Siamese Algae Eater, etc.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Yup, best to check out stores, take note of the names of the ones that catch your eye and then go home and research each one.

Also note that some fish just don't show their full colour in stores like boesemani rainbows which often have very little colour in stores but once home in a nice planted tank they get very happy and bright. Some fish also have to mature to get full colour. Be sure to check how big the fish will get when full grown. That cute little 3 inch Oscar in the store can turn into an 18 inch monster.

And as always, if a fish can fit another fish in its mouth, it will make a lunch date with it.


----------



## jamie (Feb 20, 2013)

The favorites in my tank are white cloud mountain minnows and corys, mostly because of their behavior. Easy to care for and always moving about. The corys spend a lot of time swimming through the plants.

I have some ammano shrimp, I'd recommend thinking about them before introducing if you have bottom feeders. These things are strong and will take surprisingly large sinking pellets away from the bottom. They're the bullies of my 55g with small fish, a single ammano will crawl over a dozen feeding julli corys and swim away with a pellet almost a cm across. They do get the biggest attention from visitors, so they are interesting. Cherry shrimp are a good alternative, plus they breed like stink and provide a source of food.

I think one of the best additions were trumpet snails. There must have many hundreds, but they only come out when food is there. Always below the surface cleaning away.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a two small schools of rummynose and glowlight tetras in my 75 gallon. They go along quite well and often school together.


----------



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

If you like Exodon Paradoxus ( aggressive schooling tetras ) hit me up; they look pretty nice in a planted system.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I am a fan of dwarf cichlids. Rams, apistos and kribs. Awesome lookign fish. A pair is nice with an additional school for smaller end tanks. If you have a larger end tank.... DISCUS! expensive but so darn colourful


----------



## Woodnote (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm a big fan of  Badis Badis. Just the way they look and from what I've read they can do well in a planted tank. I don't know much other than the fact they look hella' cool, though.


----------



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

Angelfish. Discus. Rainbows. Tetra.


----------

